# super-low stack height stem recommendation



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

hey. my recent build just... well, got built.

mountain cycle rumble. anyway the headtube is big on it. so my fork just barely fit through it. so. the only stem i could find that had a low enough stack height was a BMX stem. ...Which is fine, but getting anything short of ULTRA highrise handlebars is sorta tricky and sorta expensive. so i was wondering if there were any moderately priced (under 40 dollars, well under if possible) mtb stems with super low stack heights like 30mm or something.

let me know.

here's a pic of what It looks like now.

...workin fine as is but the bars came off my *old* xc bike that had a 22.2 sized bar clamp. so it just kinda worries me that they'll start bendin on me. but like i said haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

huh, doesn't look too promising. i would just spend the cash to get a new one.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Atomlab has quite a few 22.2mm bars. The LTD Race is 2" rise and on sale for 20 bucks. The GI bars are available in 1 and 2" rise and the Stainless steel pimp are available in 1.5" rise.

The Holzfeller has around a 42mm stack height. The Diabolous comes in around 39 or 40mm The Dangerboy SR71 stems have very low stack heights. SIC isn't bad either. But the DB and SIC aren't cheap.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Atomlab has quite a few 22.2mm bars. The LTD Race is 2" rise and on sale for 20 bucks.


...where's that?

...Link?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Atomlab webstore.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

...ok. so, 30 bucks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No, they have the Ltd Race listed at 20... You're probably looking at the GI.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Atomlab has quite a few 22.2mm bars. The LTD Race is 2" rise and on sale for 20 bucks. The GI bars are available in 1 and 2" rise and the Stainless steel pimp are available in 1.5" rise.
> 
> The Holzfeller has around a 42mm stack height. The Diabolous comes in around 39 or 40mm The Dangerboy SR71 stems have very low stack heights. SIC isn't bad either. But the DB and SIC aren't cheap.


another vote for the Dangerboy SR71. They're so trick looking. I think they're pretty light too. But they're not the cheapest stem you can find.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> No, they have the Ltd Race listed at 20... You're probably looking at the GI.


http://www.atomlab.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=AW&Category_Code=H1

...am I missing them? I see 4 diff bars listed at 29.95 but none under that.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.atomlab.com/webstore.html


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Dangerboy AK-47 or Howitzer will work too.

http://www.ridetsgusa.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DCI&Category_Code=S


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I went through the same thing with my dj frame - I got a funn rippa from universal cycles for $28 - http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12772 - stack height is 32mm.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> http://www.atomlab.com/webstore.html


hey thanks bro i just ordered them.

...guess I got the wrong atomlab webstore.


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

*MX Bars...*

If you are at all considering keeping the stem on there and don't want a huge rise for the bars, you could use a motocross bar on there (22.2 mm clamp). ATV racing bars work just as well. A MX bar in 7075 aluminum will run you about $30 for something in the mid range. Rise, backsweep, and useable grip/shift area run the gamut. About a year ago I put a BMX stem on my Rumble S/1 and Tag Metals mx bars from one of our race bikes, with no complications. I cut mine down a bit to 32 inches, and you can go shorter depending on the bar. Just know that the thickness of MX & ATV bars will be far greater than any MTB bar, so cutting through one takes quite a bit. Just a thought if you have an dirtbike shops in your area.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

diabolus d2 is 35mm stack...

although could you not buy a steerer tube,if this is not possible sorry as i know marzocchi are changable.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I doubt that Manitou will have any Sherman upper assemblies left. Though a Stance upper assembly would probably work...


----------

